# OK, Who has an Instant Pot?



## C'est Moi (Jan 3, 2018)

I need some new recipe ideas, please.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 4, 2018)

We've had an Aroma brand electric pressure cooker for years and love it. I recently bought this cookbook:


https://www.facebook.com/PressureCo...tiM0uYEjiYinQuKQigvjP6yiIyL3jX6njwhNU&fref=nf

I haven't tried any of the recipes yet but they look good.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 4, 2018)

I’ve thought about buying one, but I have a crock pot I use rarely and think that the Instant Pot would fall in the same category.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 4, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I need some new recipe ideas, please.



I have one that I use pretty much every day, sometimes more than once a day.

This is kind of the holy grail in terms of recipes and how to use the IP. I have more links if you want them.

https://www.hippressurecooking.com/category/smartcooker/


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2018)

I've had 2 pressure cookers. Cooking time is amazingly fast! Things seem to have a different "taste" from a pressure cooker, not bad, just different. You could taste when something is cooked under pressure. I've lost my gaskets during moves.

However, food tastes much better than when cooked all day in a crock pot IMO.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks, everyone.   I have had pressure cookers since forever; starting with the old rockin' release Presto stovetop model when dinosaurs roamed the earth.   I currently have a Breville electric PC and the Instant Pot which I seem to use mostly for dried beans and some one-pot pasta dishes.   I have bookmarked several Youtube videos of Indian curries and Asian dishes that I plan to try.  (I even bought a jar of Garam Masala but so far I'm scared of it.  :topsy_turvy

I started this thread in hopes that some of you have favorite (EASY) recipes to share.    

*Rose*, I also love my slow cooker and I agree that food (especially soups and stews) taste better when simmered all day.


----------



## Temperance (Jan 6, 2018)

Many years ago, my landlady was preparing applesauce in a pressure cooker.  It exploded, have no idea why. but it made me terrified of them ever since.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 6, 2018)

I use my Instant Pot all the time, but I haven't completely given up slow cooking. They have two very distinct functions. It's especially nice that Instant Pot does both, along with having an excellent sauté function.

Temperance, applesauce is notorious for clogging pressure cooker vents and causing them to explode. Instant Pots have a more protected vent, but they warn against overfilling with food that foams. I used to eat lunch most days with a woman whose face was permanently scarred from a pressure cooker explosion so I know it happened back then. People do some amazingly dangerous things in the kitchen, like boiling cans of sweetened condensed milk that produce shrapnel when they explode.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I need some new recipe ideas, please.


Pinterest has zillions of instantpot recipes.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 6, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Pinterest has zillions of instantpot recipes.



Yes, there are tons of recipes on the internet.   I'm trying to get a few "tried and true" from actual use.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 6, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks, everyone.   I have had pressure cookers since forever; starting with the old rockin' release Presto stovetop model when dinosaurs roamed the earth.   I currently have a Breville electric PC and the Instant Pot which I seem to use mostly for dried beans and some one-pot pasta dishes.   I have bookmarked several Youtube videos of Indian curries and Asian dishes that I plan to try.  (I even bought a jar of Garam Masala but so far I'm scared of it.  :topsy_turvy
> 
> I started this thread in hopes that some of you have favorite (EASY) recipes to share.
> 
> *Rose*, I also love my slow cooker and I agree that food (especially soups and stews) taste better when simmered all day.



C'est Moi, one of my favorites is hard-cooked eggs. Put eggs in one layer, not touching each other, in the Instant Pot, add 1 cup water, cook 5 minutes, fast release. They're so easy to peel, you'll get spoiled. You can fiddle with the time if you want them cooked less or more.

For steel cut oats I sauté 1¼ cups dry oats in ghee in the IP until aromatic, then I add 3¾ cups water. Cook 10-13 minutes depending on how soft you want the groats, then natural release. The sauté step makes the oats more flavorful and represses their natural foaming tendency.

I hesitate to share many of my recipes because I live at altitude and I have conformed my Instant Pot recipes to my own needs. Many of my favorite IP dishes are Indian cuisine, which adapts very well to pressure cooking.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks so much, Jane!   I have been meaning to try the steel-cut oats so I will definitely do that.   I seldom boil more than a couple of eggs at a time but I will try that as well.   I appreciate the info.

And I would love to hear about your Indian dishes.   I've been very interested in trying curries and other things.

ETA:   I have been enjoying this woman's Youtube videos of her IP recipes.   I'm going to try the Butter Chicken!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 7, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I have one that I use pretty much every day, sometimes more than once a day.
> 
> This is kind of the holy grail in terms of recipes and how to use the IP. I have more links if you want them.
> 
> https://www.hippressurecooking.com/category/smartcooker/




I spent some time on that linked site today; thanks so much Jane.   Looks like lots of good info there.   And yes, more links would be great.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 7, 2018)

Temperance said:


> Many years ago, my landlady was preparing applesauce in a pressure cooker.  It exploded, have no idea why. but it made me terrified of them ever since.


I used one for years until it exploded and I had navy beans all over my ceiling. I've never replaced it and doubt I will. I think the vent was clogged.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 7, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I spent some time on that linked site today; thanks so much Jane.   Looks like lots of good info there.   And yes, more links would be great.



Here's one I love: https://www.pressurecookrecipes.com/

This is the site of a young Asian couple who create Instant Pot recipes. I found them looking for Asian recipes; they have them and so much more.

There is a huge facebook site for (East) Indian Instant Pot recipes. I  don't enjoy social media so I've never gone there but I keep reading  about it. You might want to take a look.

This lady on Paint the Kitchen Red has adapted Thai curry recipes for the Instant Pot, among other recipes. She does very good step by step instructions. I like her Massaman curry recipe. You can substitute chicken for the beef, and I usually do.

https://www.paintthekitchenred.com/recipes/


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 9, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Here's one I love: https://www.pressurecookrecipes.com/
> 
> This is the site of a young Asian couple who create Instant Pot recipes. I found them looking for Asian recipes; they have them and so much more.
> 
> ...



Thanks again!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2022)

Breathing new life into this thread.  I just acquired an Instant Pot that also has an air fryer accessory pack. 
I eat a plant based diet so I've only made beans in the IP, including garbanzos for homemade hummus. 

Some of the recipe sites listed earlier in this thread look intriguing. Would love to have people share their IP, pressure cooker, and air fryer experiences, recipes and favorite website here.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 16, 2022)

I have one and use it almost daily but most of my recipes, except for yogurt are meat based. I love mine though and find it makes cooking so much easier.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I've had 2 pressure cookers. Cooking time is amazingly fast! Things seem to have a different "taste" from a pressure cooker, not bad, just different. You could taste when something is cooked under pressure. I've lost my gaskets during moves.
> 
> However, food tastes much better than when cooked all day in a crock pot IMO.


Back then I had blown my gaskets. Hah. I have since bought another, stainless steel lined aluminum. I like it.

I also said "food tastes much better than when cooked all day in a crock pot IMO." I don't like food from a crock pot... pulled pork is the only exception, but even that is better slow roasted in the oven.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Back then I had blown my gaskets. Hah. I have since bought another, stainless steel lined aluminum. I like it.
> 
> I also said "food tastes much better than when cooked all day in a crock pot IMO." I don't like food from a crock pot... pulled pork is the only exception, but even that is better slow roasted in the oven.


My crock pot is about 40 years old, but I haven't cooked in it for a couple of decades.  I use it to keep sauces, meatballs, or other foods at proper, safe (hot) temperatures during parties.

What appeals to me about an IP is that it doesn't take all day to cook.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 16, 2022)

C'est Moi said:


> I need some new recipe ideas, please.





C'est Moi said:


> Thanks, everyone. I have had pressure cookers since forever; starting with the old rockin' release Presto stovetop model when dinosaurs roamed the earth.


Take one 600 lb slab of brontosaurus rib (ORGANIC!) ,   slice into easy 200 lb pieces,  place in cooker and cook for 3 million years,  then season to taste.  
Feeds a large family.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 16, 2022)

I don't have an instant pot, but I can have pot instantly.


----------



## Lee (Jul 16, 2022)

I have thought about getting one but notice the thrift stores have a lot of them on the shelves so I wonder if they are just another fad. Maybe it is something to do with cleaning them. Air fryers are all the rage too but I suppose each new appliance has it's good and bad points.

I use my crock pot a few times a month, prefer stove top or convection oven.


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

These look yummy.

https://themodernproper.com/20-best-instant-pot-recipes


----------

